# Just finished sewing an Amish potholder



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

I wanted to sew something different today. Not bad for my first one.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

So pretty !


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Lovely work, I remember doing that pattern many years ago. It was featured in a Women's Day magazine.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! Very pretty. I've been thinking about getting into sewing again.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Very lovely! Was it hard, monic - since it was round?


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Wonderful job, well done.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Very lovely! Was it hard, monic - since it was round?


Ano it was not. You star with a square and then you cut it round. Check youtube: nice Amish potholder he explains it very well.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Beautiful! If this is a first one you are a professional machinist! Love the colours too!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

FAR too pretty for a pot holder. frame it!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Very pretty, all those points to sew and match up, it's a beautiful work.


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

Lovely! My Mother used to make these for quilting guild projects. You did a beautiful job ????


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

It is beautiful.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

How cool is that!


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice, almost too pretty to use!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful ????


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

To pretty to use! Nice potholder


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

You did an excellent job. I have made several of these. There fun to make and can us up some left over fabrics.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Just watched a UTube on how to do it. Fascinating. I'm going to try it. Thank you.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely, congratulations and thanks for showing us.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Very nice indeed. I made that about ten years ago in Christmas colors and sewed it on a gift bag. Its not easy and a lot of tedious work. I have not made one since.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Well done nice sewing


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Love it !


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful colors you picked! Good job on the sewing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's gorgeous, love the colours you've used.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Love it !


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Very pretty, love the colours.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Almost too pretty to be used for a pot holder. However, using it would make me very happy each time I took it from the drawer. How elite!


----------



## mitkit01 (Jul 20, 2013)

Good job. Now you'll be ready for the Lifted Star!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

mitkit01 said:


> Good job. Now you'll be ready for the Lifted Star!


What is the lifted star. I will try to google it.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

love these they are on my to do list.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I watched the utube video also and put it on my to do list.
Yours turned out great.
Thanks for sharing.
Dick


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

A very neat and pretty pot holder.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the lovely comments


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I remember those!!!


----------

